# Single handle or double handle tugs?



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi, have a 14 week old pup here. Want to get a nice tug for her (tore through the cheap store bought ones). I have been looking at single handle and double handle ones, which ones are better and why? Also was looking at a mini bite pillow. I usually make my own toys (tie rags to shoe laces, and then to brooms, stuff like that) but she goes through them in a couple of days. 
I have found that playing tug is even better than training her with treats, unless the treat is cheese:grin2:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Neither one is better - it's a matter of preference, and it's a matter what you are working on in bite-work development. If you are just looking for a sturdy tug that will last a bit longer than the ones you have been using, it does not matter at all how many handles the tug has. 

They will get destroyed if you leave them with your pup unupervised if your pup is a chewer. Should last a long long time if you only take them out for a game of tug, then put them away for safe-keeping afterwards.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

double handled is easier for me because I want him pulling straight back. They both prefer the gappay black, or red, ones. Not so much the jute material tug.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> double handled is easier for me because I want him pulling straight back. They both prefer the gappay black, or red, ones. Not so much the jute material tug.





Castlemaid said:


> Neither one is better - it's a matter of preference, and it's a matter what you are working on in bite-work development. If you are just looking for a sturdy tug that will last a bit longer than the ones you have been using, it does not matter at all how many handles the tug has.
> 
> They will get destroyed if you leave them with your pup unupervised if your pup is a chewer. Should last a long long time if you only take them out for a game of tug, then put them away for safe-keeping afterwards.



Ok, I think the double handle will be easier to handle. What about the small bite pillows? and the ball on a rope toys?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I prefer the double handle ones when the dog gets stronger. It is easier for them to pull and you can aim better to avoid an accidental "tug" on your bare skin (!!!).
For a young pup I use both.


----------

